# teichbelüfter



## tangomba (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mirgestern einen Oase Teichbelüfter gekauft.
£ der sehr laut weil das Gehäuse vibriert.
Mein Teich faßt Ca 5 T liter
Hat jemand  eine andere, leise Empfehlung?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (9. Mai 2014)

.... Hailea V20.


----------



## rease (9. Mai 2014)

Hey,

generell "brummen" die Membranpumpen auch die Hailea Serie. Stelle sie doch auf etwas Styropor, Vlies oder ähnlichen, sodass der Unterboden frei bleibt. Ich habe zwei dünne Streifen Styrodur geschnitten und dann die Pumpe darauf gestellt, etwas Vlies darauf und man hört fast garnichts. Oder baue dir einen Unterstellplatz der gut isoliert ist. 

Grüße Martin


----------



## Patrick K (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Gib die Oase zurück, kauf dir eine High Blow die hört man gar nicht
schau mal hier 
[URL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/457835/"]Was für Filtertechnik soll ich nehmen???[/URL]

Gruss Obs


----------



## tangomba (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
danke für die Tipps.
Ich tendiere zu der größeren Hi Blow H80
Dazu noch folgende Fragen:
Ist eine höhere Luftleistung u.U. schädlich oder nachteilig für
meine Teichgröße von ca 5000 l?

Zweitens:
Bei den größeren Hi Blow sind ein 16 fach Luftverteiler dabei aber keine Steine.
Ich will ja nicht alle 16 usgänge nutzen sondern max. 3, d.h. ich müßte den Rest blind machen.
Wie funktioniert das?
Welche Sprudelsteine sind zu empfehlen.
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir aauch diese Fragen beantworten 
Grüße
Micha


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

was willst du mit der Pumpe anstellen ? 80L/min sind ein haufen Holz  für 5 000 L Wasser und sicher nicht nötig

Gruss Obs


----------



## tangomba (10. Mai 2014)

....naja, den Teich mit Sauerstoff anreichern. Ich habe relativ wenig Pflanzen drin und 5 Fische​


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Micha!
80 l pro min. ist sehr viel, 20 bis 30l sollten da voll ausreichend sein. Habe nur Erfahrung mit Hailea Pumpen, um Ausgänge dicht zu machen habe ich einfach einen Pappnagel in den Verteiler gesteckt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

mit einer 80er kannst du 3-4 dieser Lüfterplatten einbringen
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Beluefterplatte-Dae-Yang-Hi-Oxygen-R-20-cm

ich hab mit meiner 60er einen 100er Tschechen und eine dieser Platten an laufen
das ganze sieht dann so aus 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cctuvdCxeqA_

stell dir das mal 3-4 mal soviel vor in deinen 5 TL
Gruss Obs


----------



## tangomba (10. Mai 2014)

Also, was währe dann die Ideale Kombination eine der Hailea Pumpen (leise) und 
welchem Sprudelstein?
Bitte evtl berücksichtigen, daß ich den teich kommendes Jahr um etw 1-2t liter vergrößern werde


----------



## Patrick K (10. Mai 2014)

eine v20 würde reichen wenn du vergrössern möchtest würde ich eine v30 nehmen , entweder eine 200 er Platte oder zwei_ 130 er
je nach Geschmack_

event. noch ei_ne Nummer grösser die Pumpe und umstellen auf Luftheber_

_Gruss Obs_


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2014)

Du kannst Bälle,Zylinder oder kleine Platten nehmen, Hauptsache es sprudelt. Stelle die Pumpe auf ein Brett und natürlich Regenwasser geschützt, die Schläuche kann man mit Halb-Zoll oder 3/8 tel Gartenschlauch- oder Rendelschlauch überziehen, dann schwimmen sie nicht auf.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Mai 2014)

V 20 mit einer 100 er oder max 150 er Belüfterplatte.


----------



## tangomba (14. Mai 2014)

Hi, habe heute die oase getauscht bekommen  die neue ist sehr viel leider und annehmbar


----------



## Patrick K (14. Mai 2014)

> Hi, habe heute die oase getauscht bekommen die neue ist sehr viel leider und annehmbar



???

Gruss Obs


----------



## fränk2 (14. Mai 2014)

Gibt es sowas wie eine Faustregel an die man sich bezüglich des Verhältnisses zwischen der Teichgröße und der Belüfterleistung halten kann?


----------



## tangomba (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mich vertippt.
die oase pumpe die ich kürzlich gekaufthabe war zu laut weil das gehäuse vibriert hat.
der händler hat mir die pumpe getauscht.
die neue ist extrem viel leiser


----------



## fränk2 (15. Mai 2014)

Welche Pumpe hast du eigentlich von Oase?


----------



## tangomba (15. Mai 2014)

Aquaoxy 2000


----------



## fränk2 (25. Mai 2014)

Hab mir die 1000er Version der Aqauaoxy gekauft. Fuktioniert Prima. Scheinbar hat sowas echt noch gefehlt im Teich. 
Ich habe die Sprudelsteine dort versenkt wo der Bachlauf in den Teich müdet. In der Anleitung steht das die Sprudelsteine etwa 30cm unter Wasser sein sollen. Ist das soweit ok?


----------



## tangomba (25. Mai 2014)

Kannes sein, dass sich die fadenalgen vermehren wenn man sauerstoff über deb belüfter einbringt?
habe diesen ca immer 1 stunde laufen, eine stunde aus


----------

